# My first plastisol transfer printing!



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok here are some photos from my very first plastisol transfer printing. 

Basic info:

-137 mesh @ 30 newtons
-Union Ultrasoft - Purple
-Transfer paper from Ryonet
-1 pass print
-210 degree flash
-380 degree, Medium pressure, 10 sec press

Now I am going to wash it A LOT and see how it holds up!

PS yes I know it is a reverse logo, but I did not want to make a new screen to test, so I just used a prior job screen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hey, your logo is reversed.  Just kidding.

How's the feel compared to when you direct printed? 

I didn't know Ryonet carried paper. Impossible to find stuff on their site. How much was the paper?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

splathead said:


> Hey, your logo is reversed.  Just kidding.
> 
> How's the feel compared to when you direct printed?
> 
> I didn't know Ryonet carried paper. Impossible to find stuff on their site. How much was the paper?


Screen Printing Heat Transfers, Screen Printing Transfer Paper

You are right very hard to find stuff on the site. I made a mistake and found it.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

haha...

The paper was not bad maybe $.25 to $.40 each...I bought it a few months ago. The only reason I got it from them is because I could buy per piece. My local supplier wanted me to buy $100 worth and I did not even know if I would get around to testing it.

As for the feel on the shirt it was GREAT. Loved how you could run your hand over it and not have any feel. As for the feel of the printing process...it was great also. It is so easy to throw paper down and print...zero concerns about clearing the screen.

I could see me printing more transfers, but I also want to try a white and see how that looks/feels. I have got my whites down pretty good, but thing a transfer white would feel great. I am also trying to make a new system to use both ways...long story, but I think it would be a hit if I could figure it out.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried a transfer last week, printed backwards also...I dont havethe proper papers or the powder, so I used the wax paper from sign vinyl and printed just like i would of done a shirt, pressed at med 325f onto a teeshirt and it transferred well and held up to a few washings already.
I have some Superhold Fine powder that im hoping to try this weekend.
Thanks for your post. I just wanted to share what ive tried.
p.s, also tried on normal printer paper and it sucked.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

gerry said:


> I tried a transfer last week, printed backwards also...I dont havethe proper papers or the powder, so I used the wax paper from sign vinyl and printed just like i would of done a shirt, pressed at med 325f onto a teeshirt and it transferred well and held up to a few washings already.
> I have some Superhold Fine powder that im hoping to try this weekend.
> Thanks for your post. I just wanted to share what ive tried.
> p.s, also tried on normal printer paper and it sucked.



I did not have powder either, but I am hoping I can remember to get some in the next few weeks and compare the difference.


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

COuld anyone teach me how to plastisol print? pls help


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where are you Arina? Do you have a press? Have you watched any youtube videos about screen printing, and the fill, stroke and flood methods?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Thutch, did you use a vacuum system?


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

heartsandskulls said:


> COuld anyone teach me how to plastisol print? pls help


i tried youtube, can find any from there.

i just wna know the basics like, what materials do i need, where to get em, what kind of ink to buy.. and how to do it.

no one had replied to my posts 

i wna do the plastisol thing like the one that PROWORLD offers.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

heartsandskulls said:


> no one had replied to my posts


Paul did reply to your post 30 minutes after you posted.

He asked you an important question that you have not answered; What do you know now?

Are you asking how to screen print, or how to screen print on transfers? What equipment do you have now?


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

splathead said:


> Paul did reply to your post 30 minutes after you posted.
> 
> He asked you an important question that you have not answered; What do you know now?
> 
> ...


I know how to screen print. And what i have now is heat press only.

I know how to screen print


----------



## heartsandskulls (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes im askng hw to print on transfers  ty!


----------



## bern (Feb 14, 2007)

here is some links to printing plastisol transfers 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t14049.html

Printing Plastisol Transfers

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t107388.html the videos have been removed from this post but the information is still good . Get the transfer paper to start out on before you try the plain paper printing .

I use Wilflex Transflex Inks , BirdcanBoss uses standard Plastisol Inks . The paper I use is T100 Hotsplit Transfer paper . You will have to find a supplier near you . 

Bern


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This months Impressions Magazine has a whole section on Plastisol Transfers. Okay, a couple of pages.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

selanac said:


> Thutch, did you use a vacuum system?


No I did not... just light tack on my platen.


----------

